# Interesting link



## Eric Daniel (Oct 24, 2005)

Hey everyone,
 I have a link for you to go to it's very interesting.
http://www.aikidojournal.com/new/?id=159.


----------



## Korppi76 (Oct 25, 2005)

It was very interresting article.


----------



## Yari (Oct 25, 2005)

I find this artikle very interessting.

/Yari


----------

